# [Wet Thumb Forum]-what is the best substrate?



## bergzy (Feb 18, 2006)

regardless of cost...

what is the best substrate out there?

eco-complete?
original Duplarit?
seachem's flourite?

thanks in advance!


----------



## imported_smatzke (Feb 22, 2006)

i and my plants love my flourite, except for the initial set up. i must have rinsed a single bag for close to an hour in the bathtub (it was about -20 outside) before the water coming off was clear....then it still clouded the water in the tank. it ended up clearing up with some chemical help in about a day.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Eco-complete...plants grow like weeds!!! No need to rinse, just throw in tank, no cloudy water!







The color is the only thing some people don't like...I personally love it. It allows the plants and fish to stand out that much more.


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

I redid my bed and put ecco complete under the gravel and the plants love it and no rinsing I just drained off some of the water. 
Barbt


----------



## Capt. RI (Feb 7, 2006)

I just set up a 20 long and I am really liking the behavior of Eco-Complete. It is holding my dwarf hairgrass much better than my gravel in my 29 tall. The fish and plants do contrast much better like tfmcder said. I am now thinking of doing what BarbT said about placing it under my gravel. I will wait till my Molly fry grow up though. 
Good question bergzy!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

There's another substrate called ADA aqua soil. It's used in Europe a lot and is available in the US.


----------



## bergzy (Feb 18, 2006)

> Originally posted by Newt:
> There's another substrate called ADA aqua soil. It's used in Europe a lot and is available in the US.


can you link me to where they are selling it here in the us?

thanks!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I googled it and came up with this:
http://www.adaeuro.com/catalog%5CEnglish%5C01%20Substrate%20System.pdf

The 'Amazonia' looks nice.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here's an online place that sells it:
http://www.aquariumproductswholesale.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=101

NEVER MIND....I didnt realze it was in Australia.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

ADA Amazonia hands down.

http://shop.aquariumdesigngroup.com/catalog/

Didn't realize, since you live in socal, might as well go check aquaforest in SF. They also carry ADA stuff. Probably cheaper for you in terms of shipping.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Cheapo bagged topsoil.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Now that Betty has brought that up...

The best substrate I ever used was aquarium gravel with potting soil and a few pinches of garden soil (to add live culture) mixed in. The soil made up about 10% of the total substrate volume. The top layer of the substrate was clean gravel.

It colored the water for a while, but grew robust plants for several years. I haven't used Eco-complete so I can't compare.


Roger Miller


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep. and so far with the topsoil, everything's happy without water ferts from low light tanks up to about 3wpg. My 125 has 2wpg and gets direct sunlight for a good part of the day during winter months and plants pearl and grow like crazy without added CO2 and without water ferts. and it will likely be instantly cycled without adding a seasoned filter.

The yellowing has resolved over time in my tanks as well. If you do go with soil, do a bottle test first--add a layer of soil, layer of gravel, then carefully add water and let it sit to see how much yellowing happens. Some soils do it worse than others.


----------

